# -sa da



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Herkese merhaba!

I was wondering if the constructing "-sa da" meant although/even though?

For example, "Amerika'da yaşasak (yaşaysaydık) da İngilizce hiç öğrenmedik" (Even though we lived in America, we never learned English).

The actual example that I saw this in was this: "Annem Türk olsa da hiç Türk okuluna gitmedim." I'm translating this in my head as: "Although my mother was Turkish, I never went to a Turkish school."

Şimdiden çok mersi!


----------



## Gemmenita

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> (...) I was wondering if the constructing "-sa da" meant although/even though?
> Amerika'da yaşasak (yaşaysaydık) da İngilizce hiç öğrenmedik.
> The actual example that I saw this in was this: "Annem Türk olsa da hiç Türk okuluna gitmedim." I'm translating this in my head as: "Although my mother was Turkish, I never went to a Turkish school."(...)



Merhaba chiflad,

Well...although/even though..., but, I would rather translate it: *Even if *....

In the page that you inserted, there was another sentence too:

-(...) okumadıysak da televizyonda bir dizisine,sinemada bir filmine rastladık. = Even if we have not read from them, we come across one of their serials in TV or one of their films in cinema.

-Annem Türk olsa da hiç Türk okuluna gitmedim.= Even if my mother is Turkish, I never went to a Turkish school.

-Amerika'da yaşasak (yaş*asa*ydık) da İngilizce hiç öğrenmedik. = Even if we live(have lived) in United States, we did not learn Engish at all.

It's true that _the final meaning_ of all would be :

Although we have not read...
Although we have not lived...
Although my mother is Turkish,...

But don't forget that for 'Although/even though', there is another exact word: ' rağmen'. Look at here, please.
Therefore, it is better to translate all the structures with -sa da: *Even if.*..

_NB._
If you want to say the same sentences with 'Although', it would be better to say:

Annem Türk *olsa da* hiç Türk okuluna gitmedim. *=* Annem Türk *olmasına rağmen*,Türk okuluna gitmedim.
Amerika'da yaşa*sak da* İngilizce hiç öğrenmedik. = Amerika'da *yaşamamıza rağmen*, İngilizce hiç öğrenmedik. 

But the meaning with '-sa da' is more *strong* and *emphatic*. (Since 'even if' is strong and emphatic, too.)

İyi günler! 

...


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Gemmenita, 

Çok teşekkür ederim size! Şimdi her şey daha iyi anlıyorum. Meselâ, "Even if I knew where she was, I wouldn't tell you" demek istersem, "Onun nere(ler)de kaldığını/olduğunu bilseydim(bilsem) de, sana (hiç) anlatırım/söylerim" olur mu? 

Bu konusunda başka bir sorum var: "Even though it was my first time seeing her, I knew that I would love her forever", "Onu gördüğüm ilk defa olmasına rağmen, (onu) her zaman seveceğimi bildim" olarak iyi çevirilir mi? 

Yine de teşekkür ederim, Gemmenita! Yardımınız bana çok iyi geldi. İyi günler!


----------



## Gemmenita

> "Even if I knew where she was, I wouldn't tell you" demek istersem, "Onun nere(ler)de kaldığını/olduğunu bilseydim(bilsem) de, sana (hiç) anlatırım/söylerim" olur mu?





> Bu konusunda (konu hakkında ) başka bir sorum var: "Even though it was my first time seeing her, I knew that I would love her forever", "Onu gördüğüm ilk defa olmasına rağmen, (onu) her zaman seveceğimi bildim" olarak iyi çevirilir mi?



Merhaba chiflad, (chiflado-por-los-idiomas: güzel İspanyolca adını, _idiomas_ dikkatimi çekince, yeni deşifre ettim )

Önce, rica ederim! Ne demek!

Sonra mevzuya dönelim : 

Yes,you can say ' bilseydim/bilsem de'. For example suppose your context was so:

- Onun nerede olduğunu bilmiyorum, (ama) bilseydim de sana (hiç) söylemezdim.

Even if I knew where she was, I wouldn't tell you" demek istersem. = Onun nere(ler)de kaldığını/olduğunu bilseydim(bilsem) de, sana (hiç) anlatırım/söylerim. 
>>> doğru, sadece sonunu şöyle söylemen gerekir : ... sana (hiç) söylemezdim. (your sentence is negative!)


Another example with_ bilseydim de_ :

Böyle olacağını önceden _bilseydim de_ yine aynı şeyleri yapmaya devam ederdim.


Şimdi geldik 'even though'a :

Şu cümleyi ben şöyle söylerdim (gerçi* zannımca başka çevirileri de olabilir):

- Onu ilk kez görmeme rağmen, (onu) sonsuza dek seveceğime emindim. ( Here from _I knew that_, what is implied for me, would be _I was sure_)



Bu sefer, 
İyi akşamlar!


*gerçi means also 'although/ even though'.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Ellerinize sağlık, Gemmenita! Çok sağolun. (çok zor bi ad, değil mi? haha ama anlabildiğin beni mutlu etti)

Her zaman "me(z)"leri unuturum.  (sonsuza dek de her zaman unuturum )

Her şey anladım sizin yüzünden.  

İyi geceler ve gerçekten teşekkürler!


----------



## Gemmenita

Başarılar dilerim!


----------

